# JasonL, I'm calling you out!



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You've posted this video on the forum a couple of times:






But nobody's ever asked this: Why do you have a bare mattress in a cage with mirrors all along one wall? aranoid:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That's too funny.......... and true!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think that I understand what is happening in this video? Am I missing something?


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

LOL, I haven't noticed this clip before. I had to look at it for a bit. That is the biggest dog cage I have ever seen in a room, but I believe the cage is besides the bed.... however the mirror wall, that is.... uhm..... interesting. (makes me wonder if there is mirrors on the ceiling too.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's the dog's room maybe? Boy I hope it's not his that brings true meaning to being in the dog house,lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kimi said:


> I don't think that I understand what is happening in this video? Am I missing something?


It's demonstrating that the landshark/fuzzygator/puppy biting everything in sight/I can't even pet him without him biting me phase is completely normal.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL I'm pretty positive the mirrors are to keep and eye on Ike while they are training for correct positions etc... okay that sounds gross but you know what I mean.

I remember he had a whole room set up for Ike for training. I bet the bed is just an extra and they had no place for it. Maybe the cage is for Obie...LOL or Dottie, she does have a lot of personality


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhh, lol I feel stupid. Sorry...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... since Jason isn't making an apperance yet.. let's speculate! 

He is a helper - so he likes to get bitten.... 

Okay, sooo going to go too far so I will stop myself here... lol.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Hmmm... since Jason isn't making an apperance yet.. let's speculate!
> 
> He is a helper - so he likes to get bitten....


And he likes to make videos of himself getting bitten and post them on the internet!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl: Elisabeth remember Jason's typo of the century


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Emoore said:


> It's demonstrating that the landshark/fuzzygator/puppy biting everything in sight/I can't even pet him without him biting me phase is completely normal.


Yeah, like if Ike were normal :rofl:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> :rofl: Elisabeth remember jason's typo of the century


omg!!!

How could i forget!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jason L wrote:

Going to a SchH training while you are on vacation, you are officially an addict ... 

*Very impressed with Stark's long dong! *Holding a long down in that kind of environment, in a new place no less, is very good indeed!


HAHAHAHA


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Let's not torture him too much!! We may never get to see another video of Ike again!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl: I am so immature! That still cracks me up!

You are right Justine, he will never help with training advice again or show off Ike. Can't have that I :wub: Ike

Thanks for the laughs


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... I think we are in trouble when Jason finally comes to this thread.... **hides behind a bush**


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

What ? No-one has built-ins with mirrors on them ? 

I have mirrors on my ceiling so when I lie in bed at night I can inspect the floor and make sure the cleaner is doing a good job with her mop.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

LOL, I showed this video to my teens a couple weeks ago to prove that Saber is not abnormal  And they asked, "why does that guy have a bare mattress in a cage with mirrors on the wall?" I had no response...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

cassadee7 said:


> LOL, I showed this video to my teens a couple weeks ago to prove that Saber is not abnormal  And they asked, "why does that guy have a bare mattress in a cage with mirrors on the wall?" I had no response)


See? I'm not the only one! I just think like a teenager. :lurking:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is in a prison under constant one way observation??


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ok I've personal meet JasonL and Ike (now a much bigger boy) Ike has his own room. As for the mattress I'm not sure maybe is was put in for storage purposes.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dottie rules that roost, it's all her doing!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Dottie rules that roost, it's all her doing!


Totally agree with that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She is the warden. I am sure Ike will not get a reduced sentence for good behavior.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

oh boy!!! ROTFL!!!!



Davey Benson said:


> LOL, I haven't noticed this clip before. I had to look at it for a bit. That is the biggest dog cage I have ever seen in a room, but I believe the cage is besides the bed.... however the mirror wall, that is.... uhm..... interesting. (makes me wonder if there is mirrors on the ceiling too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, that's it. 



DanielleOttoMom said:


> Ok I've personal meet JasonL and Ike (now a much bigger boy) Ike has his own room. As for the mattress I'm not sure maybe is was put in for storage purposes.....


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OH MY GOSH, you guys are CRACKING me UP!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you are creative and so funny, very, very funny.



kidkhmer said:


> What ? No-one has built-ins with mirrors on them ?
> 
> I have mirrors on my ceiling so when I lie in bed at night I can inspect the floor and make sure the cleaner is doing a good job with her mop.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this thread is great. it's good to laugh.



WarrantsWifey said:


> OH MY GOSH, you guys are CRACKING me UP!!!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> LOL I'm pretty positive the mirrors are to keep and eye on Ike while they are training for correct positions etc... okay that sounds gross but you know what I mean.





elisabeth_00117 said:


> Okay, sooo going to go too far so I will stop myself here... lol.





Emoore said:


> And he likes to make videos of himself getting bitten and post them on the internet!





sagelfn said:


> :rofl: Elisabeth remember Jason's typo of the century


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Jason L said:


> Et tu, Brute?


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jason L said:


> Et tu, Brute?


Crap you quoted me twice :lurking:

We love ya Jason :tongue:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey no fair he didn't answer....tease


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Brandi, that's because you are twice the Brutus Emily and Elisabeth are! 

Okay, to clarify:

(1) The room came THAT way. The mirror was already there.
(1a) No, there is no mirror on the ceiling.
(1b) And even if there were one, I barely hardly rarely only occasionally 
ever use it. 
(2) The "cage" is Ike's playpen/kennel/crate. 
(3) The bed was a spare bed. I slept in the room with Ike during his first 
three months home.
(4) The bed was bare because the sheet was in the wash thanks to Ikie

I think that's it ...

Oh - 

(5) And I do NOT throw 24 hour wild Caligua-esque party in that room every Friday night and, no, none of you are invited.

P.S. I still think Stark's long doWN is very impressive.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Jason L said:


> I think that's it ...
> 
> Oh -
> 
> ...


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

:rofl:

Oh my gosh - how did I miss the long dong thread?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jason L said:


> Brandi, that's because you are twice the Brutus Emily and Elisabeth are!
> 
> Okay, to clarify:
> 
> ...


Stark wants to thank you either way Jason. 

By the way - this thread is too hilarious - made me laugh so hard.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Jason can I point out that I did not participate in the malicious teasing that you have suffered in this thread (okay, it happened after I went to bed, but still the fact remains I didn't participate).

So can I come to one of your crazy Friday night parties???? I'll bring the studded collars and the 25' long line...


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Me too! I stayed out of it (only silently chuckeling to myself)...
I'll bring the... Whip  ......


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It's okay. I have long lines, short lines, bungee lines, leather harness, muzzles, whips, padded sticks, non padded sticks, bamboo sticks, a few ecollars with various different collar strap lengths, and a couple pairs of leather overalls already. So we're all good for friday night.

But bring the studded collar.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you going to sell tickets for those who wish it sit on the other side of the mirror? For educational purposes only..doing a documentary.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I hope Jason will have his video camera set up!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

And you live at what address???


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Are you going to sell tickets for those who wish it sit on the other side of the mirror? For educational purposes only..doing a documentary.


I'll hold the camera for you... We can go halfies on the tickets!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I am worried I will be under dressed for this party. The best I can come up with are my husband's chainsaw safety chaps and his tree-climbing spikes.  I have an extra safety helmet though if anyone thinks they might need it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I'll hold the camera for you... We can go halfies on the tickets!!


Deal! It would be good to have someone to turn to in the event I need an explaination.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Deal! It would be good to have someone to turn to in the event I need an explaination.


HAHAHAHA!!! I'm dying here ......:wild:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> I am worried I will be under dressed for this party. The best I can come up with are my husband's chainsaw safety chaps and his tree-climbing spikes.  I have an extra safety helmet though if anyone thinks they might need it.


Nope, I am good on the helmet as you can see. Just bring the spikey shoes. Oh, don't forget the collar.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Plan! Now if only Jason would let us know how much tickets cost.... For an event of this magnitude I'm expecting at least 100 per ticket.... I'll bring my computer, so we can do live streaming of the event. Haha, for all the people who can't make it!! <3


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Jason I am wearing the collar right now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> Jason I am wearing the collar right now.


:spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee::spittingcoffee:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Jason, I knew that ways Ike's room and an extra mattress. Otto and I got your back. ;-)


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

The mirrors seemed okay to me. We had a rental house a decade ago that had mirrors from the floor to ceiling in a master bedroom! My husband still misses those mirrors! LoL


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> The mirrors seemed okay to me. We had a rental house a decade ago that had mirrors from the floor to ceiling in a master bedroom! My husband still misses those mirrors! LoL


I'm just thinking there are some things I just don't want to see.....


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting mirrors for one side of the bed, so that when I roll over I can still see the tv on the other side


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> I've been thinking about getting mirrors for one side of the bed, so that when I roll over I can still see the tv on the other side


 
Now thats exciting!! LOL


----------

